# Spouse wants a divorce - No Demands



## Dash487 (Nov 27, 2011)

I hope this forum helps, obviously I am here because of my seperation / divorce. My first choice was always to save the marriage, but that does not appear to an option.

I had a question, my spouse wants the seperation/divorce but has no demands other then a small lump sum, it is obviously one-sided in my favor.

If we get a seperation agreement will it hold up in court?
Can the law force me to pay something even if we have agreed on a settlement.

THanks.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Around here (Canada), I believe spousal support and division of assets can be negotiated. Child support cannot.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like your spouse has another option in the wings and they just want to get a quick buy out so they can hookup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

